# (V) Terratec T USB XXS DVB-T Stick + Terratec Antenna One



## Bluemaster (15. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe ein Terratec T USB XXS DVD-T Stick mit der stärken Antenne von Terratec Antenna One!
Der Stick wurde am 05.06.2008 bei Snogard gekauft für 34,90 Euro jetzt kostet das gleiche Modell bei 41,90 Euro! Auf dem Stick ist sogar noch Garantie drauf!

Bei der Terratec Antenna One die man zum Preis von 29,90 Euro zu kaufen gibt, wurde bei Ebay gekauft als gebrauchtes Teil aber die Antenne ist noch in Top-Schuss!

Würde es zusammen für 25,00 Euro inkl. Versand verkaufen. Die Rechnung vom Stick lege ich euch bei!

Bei Interesse einfach melden per Provate Nachricht!


----------



## Bluemaster (25. April 2009)

Biete es jetzt für 20 Euro an inkl. Versand!


----------



## Bluemaster (6. Juli 2009)

ist noch aktuell!

Biete es für 5,00 Euro + 4,00 Euro (Hermes Versand) = 9,00 Euro an!

Bekommt den Stick + Antenna One für diesen Preis!

Zusätzlich bekommt Ihr Gratis wenn es benötigt ist 2 USB Kabel 3 m Länge wenn Ihr es weiterverlegen wollt im Zimmer!


----------



## radinger (6. Juli 2009)

Bluemaster am 06.07.2009 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ist noch aktuell!
> 
> Biete es für 5,00 Euro + 4,00 Euro (Hermes Versand) = 9,00 Euro an!
> 
> ...



ist das dieses produkt?:
Terratec Produktseite

inkl. fernbedienung, oder?

Könntest du mir vielleicht ein foto schicken?

Wenn die antwort auf die ersten beiden fragen "ja" lautet, nehm ichs.

mfg radinger


----------



## Bluemaster (6. Juli 2009)

Mit deinem Fragen kann ich beide ja sagen!

Grüße

Stefan


----------



## radinger (6. Juli 2009)

Bluemaster am 06.07.2009 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit deinem Fragen kann ich beide ja sagen!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Stefan



Sehr gut, dann nehm ich das Teil!

Für alles weitere schick ich dir gleich eine PM.


----------



## Bluemaster (6. Juli 2009)

radinger am 06.07.2009 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bluemaster am 06.07.2009 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast jetzt Post!

Dann kann man den Beitrag löschen, habe es an Radinger verkauft!

Grüße

Stefan


----------

